# Sound on my Web Site



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

I have published a web site just for family pictures. I am using Front Page. I added music to the site. The sound is on preview but not on the published site. I am using Sevaa as my web server. The Tech. there said I should "utilize a search engine" to get sound on my site. I haven't the *slightest *idea what he is talking about. Help Please!
Darlene


----------



## s1dev (Jun 25, 2004)

Sounds like the tech guy didn't want to deal with your problem...

Check to insure that the sound file you are using has been uploaded to your web server.
Also, verify that the link to the sound file references the copy on the web site, and doesn't reference the copy on your local hard drive.

HTH!

john


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

By search engine he meant use Google to find out how. You already have it working locally so you only need to get it on the site. Hosting plans don't provide technical advice on building a site since they would be swamped... They only provide the hosting service.

One possibility is you didn't maintain the directory structure . If your page on your local machine is at mydocumnets/mywebsite/ and the audio file is in mydocuments/mywebsite/audio/ then you need to make sure that you maintain that when you upload. This does include the mydocuments/mysite part though. If you post a link to it I can probably tell you exactly what's wrong.


----------



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks John and Coalman,
There is no sound on my web site so I guess it has not uploaded. I really don't know what I am doing, learning as I go a long. My music and my files are going to C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\MyWebs\www.darleneparispipkin.com name of mp3 file or name of current file.
What do I need Google for?
Thanks So Very Much,
Darlene
www.darleneparispipkin.com


----------



## s1dev (Jun 25, 2004)

Forget google. He was just telling you to use google to find your answer.

Your page has a tag:
<bgsound src="Elvis_-_Bridge_Over_Troubled_Water.mp3" loop="-1">

That MP3 file needs to be on the webserver in the same location as the web page file. I'd suggest copying the MP3 file to the same folder on your computer where your picture images are. Then re-add the sound to your page and then re-upload/save the page to the server.

You should also be aware that <bgsound> only works with Internet Explorer

Good Luck,

John


----------



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi John,
I don't mean to sound so stupid but how do I transfer a mp3 file to a jpg? All my photos are in photoImpression. I have been trying to figure it out.
Thanks again,
Darlene


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

This has nothing to do with jpg. You must upload the SOUND FILE (song) into the exact same spot that your website file is. When the site goes to open your music it looks for

www.darleneparispipkin.com/Elvis_-_Bridge_Over_Troubled_Water.mp3

which doesnt exist because the file is not uploaded to the server.


----------



## s1dev (Jun 25, 2004)

I can answer that with a question: How did you upload your images to your site? Use the same method to upload your song file.

You're not transferring the mp3 to a jpg, just putting it in the same folder where the image files are

John


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

Also, if your going to have multiply songs or mp3s on your site, it might help it you have your own folder for like something called like "songs" so its more orginized and there not all thrown into your images folder, then you would just link to them the same way. -cnelson.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

<bgsound src="Elvis_-_Bridge_Over_Troubled_Water.mp3" loop="-1">

As mentioned above means you have to Elvis_-_Bridge_Over_Troubled_Water.mp3 in the same folder as the page that is trying to play it. So if the page is www.yoursite.com/index.thml then yoursong.mp3 has to be in the same folder.

You can changes this if you want if the code was

<bgsound src="http://www.mysite.com/songs/Elvis_-_Bridge_Over_Troubled_Water.mp3" loop="-1">

Then it would need to be a in folder called songs.


----------



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

I looked at the HTML on Front Page and this is what is says about my song.
<bgsound src="Elvis_-_Bridge_Over_Troubled_Water.mp3" loop="-1">

Does it look right?

I have an awful time publishing from Front Page to Sevaa. I have to try over and over and over again before the changes will show up on my web. I use dial up so each time I publish any changes it takes an hour. 
My song plays in preview but not on my web.
By the way, how did you figure out what the song was that I was trying to publish?
Thanks so much,
Darlene


----------



## s1dev (Jun 25, 2004)

Yes, the <bgsound> tag is fine on your page. The problem is that the mp3 file does not exist on your web.
All you have to do is transfer the mp3 fiile up to the website. I'd have thought Front Page would do this for you - as it probably copied your images there for you along with your webpage.

To figure out what the song file was, I just viewed the source of your webpage at www.darleneparispipkin.com. Most browsers allow visitors to look at the html (the 'source') of the page they are viewing. Internet Exporer and Firefox have an option under the 'View' menu called 'Page Source' or 'Source' which displays the html of the page you are viewing.

John


----------



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks for your reply. I finally got my mp3 to a wav file. Still could not transfer. I am having trouble getting any changes to go to web. I get this error message every time, regardless of whether I transfer music file or delete it and transfer without music file included. 
"The server could not compete your request. Contact your Internet service provider or web server administrator to make sure that the server has the Front Page Server Extensions installed. For more specific infor. ck Details" 
Details 
"403 Forbidder 
Forbidder 
You don't have permission to access /_vti_aut_author.exe on this server. 
Apache Server at www.darleneparispipkin.com Port 80." 
My web page provided, Servaa, pretty much said that I do have Front Page extentions and the rest is my problem. 
I am so sick of trying to get my Front Page changes to my web! 
I so need HELP!!!!!!!! 
Thanks Ever So Very Much, 
Darlene


----------



## s1dev (Jun 25, 2004)

icybrez said:


> I finally got my mp3 to a wav file.


I don't understand why you changed your mp3 to a wav file? (change of formats)

Your issue is not with the format, it is solely not having the mp3 file up on your server.

I cannot browse to your site anymore. (My browser is timing out when attempting to contact.

What version of Front Page are you using?

John


----------



## s1dev (Jun 25, 2004)

I cannot locate any information on a web page provider named "Servaa"

??


----------



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi,
I changed my mp3 to a wav file because I was told that Front Page does not support mp3 files. I can't get it to transfer regardless of the file type. Do you think "You don't have permission to access /_vti_aut_author.exe on this server. 
Apache Server at www.darleneparispipkin.com Port 80." has anything to do with my problem? Do you know what this message means? I have terrible problems transferring picture changes or anything else.
Also, I misspelled my server, it is Sevaa.
Thanks for your help. I appreciate it.
Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Darlene, you need frontpage extensions to be turned on at your server to be able to upload using frontpage. You will get errors if it is not on and frontpage will not sycronize changed documents.

Submit a request to your webhost for "Frontpage extensions" to be turned on.
https://helpdesk.sevaa.com/

Your file can be mp3 or wav, either or will transfer using frontpage but you need the extensions to be turned on first.

Also, as everyone is tring to explain, when you created your page, you copied the mp3 or wav file so it could be heard on your page. In frontpage, under "folder list" on the left do you see your music in the list? If you dont see a floder list on the left, press ALT+F1. Your song should be in that list with your pages if it is going to work corectly when published.


----------



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi Again,
I sent Sevaa an e-mail about Front Page Extentions and Sevaa sent me an e-mail saying that Front Page Extentions were turned on way before I started posting here. 
Here is what the file looks like that has my song in it:
file:///C:/Documents and Settings/Owner/My Documents/My Webs/www.darleneparispipkin.com/Elvis_Presley_-_Bridge_Over_Troubled_Water.wav and this is what one of my picture files looks like.
file:///C:/Documents and Settings/Owner/My Documents/My Webs/www.darleneparispipkin.com/Zachery__Pipkin_ROTC_Uniform.JPG
All the files appear to me to be correct?
I am going to try and publish my changes to my web site AGAIN right now. It takes me an hour with out the song and about two hours when the song is included. Neighter of which seems to transfer. 
I just can not figure it out!
Thank You,
Darlene


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Change the links (by doubleclicking them) and save the files to your website :

Elvis_Presley_-_Bridge_Over_Troubled_Water.wav

and

Zachery__Pipkin_ROTC_Uniform.JPG

The files aren't even in your sites folder, they are on your computer, so wthey will not uplaod, nor show on your site throuth http:// 
Once you have saved the files in your sites folder, then upload them to your site using frontpage.

Esentially your links are incorrect for the internet.
when you page laods, on the users maching it is trying to access the full link
eg.
file:///C:/Documents and Settings/Owner/My Documents/My Webs/www.darleneparispipkin.com/Zachery__Pipkin_ROTC_Uniform.JPG

if you right click the image, select properties, then click the general tab, you shoul dsee a link like the image shows. If it is a full path, like you posted the link is not saved in your sites root or images folder.


----------



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi,
I have been trying to do as you asked in your last reply, for two days. I simply can not save my files to my web site. When I do a "save as", a list comes down like, desktop, c: , documents, etc. Nothing like my web site. My files are saved to: c:documents & setting, owner, my documents, my webs,www.darleneparispipkin. I can only save to something that is in the drop down list. I am lost! 
My song file is 46428.98 kb, (pretty large). I have gotten, from time to time, my web changes to transfer but now I cannot get them to transfer even if I delete the song file. I am using Front Page 2000 because it is on my computer.
When I right click the images and go to properties and general tab, the link does not show the full path. Just shows Zachery_Pipkin_ROTC-Uniform.jpg as does all the others.
I tried to publish a little earlier. It took FIVE hours and then I got my usual error message. It took 4 hours and 15 min. just for the song file. I have dial up but that seems way too long.
I so appreciate this site and the help you have given me!
Darlene


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

What about trying a regular ftp program, you can download free ones.
http://www.smartftp.com/download/

Once you have it downloaded and installed, you can connect to your server and try uplaoding the files. They simply dont exist on your server in the links you say they should.

Your song (Elvis_-_Bridge_Over_Troubled_Water.mp3) and your image should should be in the root folder.


----------



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

Oh Me Oh My!
I downloaded smartftp.com. Then I am suppose to connect to the "server". I assume you mean Sevaa. Please tell me how to upload my files? When I open smartftp, it doesn't mean a thing to me? Should I somehow be able to transfer my files from Front Page to this smartftp thing? I know you are sick of me. I am also getting sick of me.
Thanks a bunch,
Darlene


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hello; I am not getting sick of you at all so please dont worry about that, its what this forum is for, to help out....

You can connect to your server (yes, that is Sevaa) by entering your server ftp account.
open SmartFTP
Click file > New Remote Browser
beside Path: type *mainwebsite_html*
Beside HOST; type *ftp.darleneparispipkin.com* in the text area 
Type your username, and password used to connect to your hosting ftp account.
Click OK

You should now see your remote host with your folders and web files.
Now, to get local files to the remote host, click File > New Local Browser
You will see local folders on the right side.
Browse to your local website (located in My Documents/My Webs/www.darleneparispipkin.com/)
To upload files, you will open the website folder locally and select the file Elvis_-_Bridge_Over_Troubled_Water.mp3 on the right FTP window, then open the remote folder (on the left FTP window, this is where you want the file to go) and click the arrow pointing towards the remote site files in the center of both windows.
You want to uplaod the mp3 file, and the image files to the same folder that your webpages are stored.


----------



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

Oh Man, I just wrote you a long reply and went to paste some info. and lost the whole thing. So to begin again. Thank you for your precise instructions on using Smartftp. After typing in Host, Path & Clicking OK, I get this:
A[13:17:54] SmartFTP v2.0.996.5
[13:17:54] Resolving host name "ftp.darleneparispipkin.com"
[13:17:54] Connecting to 66.98.242.80 Port: 21
[13:18:15] A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
[13:18:15] Cannot login waiting to retry (30s)...
[13:18:15] Client closed the connection.
[13:18:15] Active Help: http://www.smartftp.com/support/kb/index.php/58

I tried and tried and tried but I guess I never connected.

The files on the Local Browser look something like this:

vti_encoding:SR|utf8-nl vti_author:SR|Owner vti_modifiedby:SR|Owner vti_timecreated:TR|02 Apr 2006 16:39:56 -0000 vti_timelastmodified:TR|07 Apr 2006 19:52:14 -0000 vti_filesize:IR|16184 vti_title:SR|Home Page Darlene 04-02-06 vti_metatags:VR|HTTP-EQUIV=Content-Type text/html;\\ charset=windows-1252 HTTP-EQUIV=Content-Language en-us GENERATOR Microsoft\\ FrontPage\\ 4.0 ProgId FrontPage.Editor.Document vti_progid:SR|FrontPage.Editor.Document vti_generator:SR|Microsoft FrontPage 4.0 vti_extenderversion:SR|4.0.2.8912 vti_backlinkinfo:VX|home\\ page\\ darlene\\ 04-02-06.htm vti_syncwith_localhost\\c\:\\program files\\www.sevaa.com\\darleneparispipkin.com/c\:/program files/www.sevaa.com/darleneparispipkin.com:TR|07 Apr 2006 19:52:14 -0000 vti_syncwith_localhost\\c\:\\program files\\sevaa.com\\www.darleneparispipkin.com/c\:/program files/sevaa.com/www.darleneparispipkin.com:TR|07 Apr 2006 00:04:40 -0000 vti_nexttolasttimemodified:TR|07 Apr 2006 00:04:40 -0000 vti_syncwith_www.darleneparispipkin.com\:80:TR|04 Apr 2006 16:12:12 -0000 vti_syncwith_localhost\\c\:\\program files\\america online 9.0/c\:/program files/america online 9.0:TR|05 Apr 2006 15:13:49 -0000 vti_syncwith_localhost\\c\:\\program files\\america online 9.0\\www.darleneparispipkin.com/c\:/program files/america online 9.0/www.darleneparispipkin.com:TR|05 Apr 2006 15:13:49 -0000 vti_cacheddtm:TX|07 Apr 2006 19:52:14 -0000 vti_cachedlinkinfo:VX|S|animate.js S|Elvis_Presley_-_Bridge_Over_Troubled_Water.wav S|BackGround-Colored_j0099576.gif S|Name-Welcome\\ 36321632.gif S|http://www.animationlibrary.com/Animation11/Holidays/Easter/Boy_and_girl.gif S|images/Special_Forces_AIRBORNE.JPG S|images/Pete_-_Green_Beret.JPG S|flag.gif S|Name-\\ Num.\\ 3\\ 3.gif S|Name-Num.\\ 9.gif S|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif H|javascript:void(0) S|images/New_Years_Eve__-_me_and_Pete_cropped_with_background.JPG S|images/Old_Picture_-_Darlene__Pete-Easter_1973.JPG S|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif S|images/New_Years_Eve_-_Pete.JPG S|images/New_Years_Eve_-_Me_cropped_in_front_of_fireplace.JPG S|images/Copy_3_of_Thanksgiven_-_Nov._2004-_Me__Liz_cropped.JPG S|images/Thanksgiving__-_Me__Liz_2005.JPG S|images/Thanksgiving_Me_and_Marietta_2005.JPG S|images/Florida_-_Me_and_Marietta-Jan._2006-cropped.JPG S|images/Flordia-Me_MariettaLiz__Mabel.JPG S|Name-My\\ Beautiful\\ Chldren\\ 37482485.gif S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif H|javascript:void(0) S|images/Christmas_Church_Play_-_Holly__Nathan-12-11-05.JPG S|images/Prom_Night-_Holy__Nathan_-_04-30-05.JPG S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|images/Birthday_-_Nathans_38th-_Nathan__Me-10-02-05.JPG S|images/Nathan__Lauren_2005.JPG S|images/Birthday_-_Jeff_-_12-27-05_at_Out_Back-Nathan__Lorrie.jpg S|images/Birthday-Matts16th-Zachery__Nathan-09-19-05.JPG S|images/Pete_-_Me_-_Nathan_-_2004.JPG S|images/Mat__Dustin_07-05.JPG S|flag.gif S|Name-Zachery\\ 41620837.gif S|images/Zachery__Pipkin_ROTC_Uniform.JPG S|images/Holly__Jacob__Hannah_small_children.JPG S|images/Baseball_game_-_Holly.JPG S|images/Birthday-Matts16th-Holly__Jeff-09-19-05.JPG H|Home\\ Page\\ Darlene\\ 04-02-06.htm S|http://www.animationlibrary.com/Animation11/Animals/Frogs/Frog.gif S|images/Birthday_Lorrie_Dinner_-_Holly__Jacob-07-16-05.JPG S|images/Hannah__Holly_2005.JPG S|images/CHristmas_-_2005_-_Holly_Hannah__Jacob.JPG S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|Name-My\\ Precious\\ Grandchildren\\ 37480120.gif S|images/Grandchildren-Matts_Birthday-Sept.2005.JPG S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|images/Red_Hatters-at_Joyces_Church-10-02-05.JPG S|images/Hannah_in_Red_Hat_Big_Hat_-03-24-06.JPG S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|http://www.wilsoninfo.com/norcarlEb.gif S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif S|images/Home\\ P1.jpg S|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif S|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|flag.gif S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif S|Name-DarleneParisPipkin\\ 36282312.gif H|mailto:[email protected] S|flag.gif vti_cachedsvcrellinks:VX|FSUS|animate.js FSUS|Elvis_Presley_-_Bridge_Over_Troubled_Water.wav FSUS|BackGround-Colored_j0099576.gif FSUS|Name-Welcome\\ 36321632.gif NSHS|http://www.animationlibrary.com/Animation11/Holidays/Easter/Boy_and_girl.gif FSUS|images/Special_Forces_AIRBORNE.JPG FSUS|images/Pete_-_Green_Beret.JPG FSUS|flag.gif FSUS|Name-\\ Num.\\ 3\\ 3.gif FSUS|Name-Num.\\ 9.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif SHUS|javascript:void(0) FSUS|images/New_Years_Eve__-_me_and_Pete_cropped_with_background.JPG FSUS|images/Old_Picture_-_Darlene__Pete-Easter_1973.JPG FSUS|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif FSUS|images/New_Years_Eve_-_Pete.JPG FSUS|images/New_Years_Eve_-_Me_cropped_in_front_of_fireplace.JPG FSUS|images/Copy_3_of_Thanksgiven_-_Nov._2004-_Me__Liz_cropped.JPG FSUS|images/Thanksgiving__-_Me__Liz_2005.JPG FSUS|images/Thanksgiving_Me_and_Marietta_2005.JPG FSUS|images/Florida_-_Me_and_Marietta-Jan._2006-cropped.JPG FSUS|images/Flordia-Me_MariettaLiz__Mabel.JPG FSUS|Name-My\\ Beautiful\\ Chldren\\ 37482485.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif SHUS|javascript:void(0) FSUS|images/Christmas_Church_Play_-_Holly__Nathan-12-11-05.JPG FSUS|images/Prom_Night-_Holy__Nathan_-_04-30-05.JPG FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif FSUS|images/Birthday_-_Nathans_38th-_Nathan__Me-10-02-05.JPG FSUS|images/Nathan__Lauren_2005.JPG FSUS|images/Birthday_-_Jeff_-_12-27-05_at_Out_Back-Nathan__Lorrie.jpg FSUS|images/Birthday-Matts16th-Zachery__Nathan-09-19-05.JPG FSUS|images/Pete_-_Me_-_Nathan_-_2004.JPG FSUS|images/Mat__Dustin_07-05.JPG FSUS|flag.gif FSUS|Name-Zachery\\ 41620837.gif FSUS|images/Zachery__Pipkin_ROTC_Uniform.JPG FSUS|images/Holly__Jacob__Hannah_small_children.JPG FSUS|images/Baseball_game_-_Holly.JPG FSUS|images/Birthday-Matts16th-Holly__Jeff-09-19-05.JPG FHUS|Home\\ Page\\ Darlene\\ 04-02-06.htm NSHS|http://www.animationlibrary.com/Animation11/Animals/Frogs/Frog.gif FSUS|images/Birthday_Lorrie_Dinner_-_Holly__Jacob-07-16-05.JPG FSUS|images/Hannah__Holly_2005.JPG FSUS|images/CHristmas_-_2005_-_Holly_Hannah__Jacob.JPG FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif FSUS|Name-My\\ Precious\\ Grandchildren\\ 37480120.gif FSUS|images/Grandchildren-Matts_Birthday-Sept.2005.JPG FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif FSUS|images/Red_Hatters-at_Joyces_Church-10-02-05.JPG FSUS|images/Hannah_in_Red_Hat_Big_Hat_-03-24-06.JPG FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif NSHS|http://www.wilsoninfo.com/norcarlEb.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif FSUS|images/Home\\ P1.jpg FSUS|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_lines.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif FSUS|flag.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif FSUS|Kaleidoscope_flashes.gif FSUS|Name-DarleneParisPipkin\\ 36282312.gif NHUS|mailto:[email protected] FSUS|flag.gif vti_cachedtitle:SR|Home Page Darlene 04-02-06 vti_cachedbodystyle:SR| vti_cachedhasbots:BR|true vti_cachedhastheme:BR|false vti_cachedhasborder:BR|false

Well, I just edited this relay and lost the edit, so here goes again.

After selecting my Elvis song,I can not open the remote folder. It simply will not open at all. I can not even click the "open" button. I click the arrow pointing to the file anyway but nothing happens.

Now my main problem is not just publishing sound but publishing anything to my web.
When I try to publish using Front Page now, I get "service.cnf" will not close and the transfer stops.
I shut down my pc and tried again and still get the service_cnf message. Pardon me while I scream. OK, I feel better now.
I am begining to think maybe I should try using a free web site since I have already bought my domain name. What do you think? Are they any good? 
I appreciate your not leaving me out there to sink. I just don't know what to do next?
Thank you again for your help.
Darlene


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hi again;
The errors you are getting are due to FTP connection errors.
I know Sevaa said that frontpage extensions were installed on your account, but the errors your are receiving are all conduscent of an error in the connection or extensions not installed correctly.
Do you have a web panel that you can connect to with your webhost? If you do, can you turn off, then turn on frontpage extensions?
If not, re-submit a request to them, stating that your can not connect through frontpage. Insist they turn off, then re-start frontpage extensions on your site. 
-----------------------------------------
Now on to Free Hosting

Fisrt, Sevaa doesnt seem to be a very good webhost, their site is not at all user firendly, their support system is not informative, their packages are not put together with enough information to make a good decision, they have no FAQ that pertains to questions one would have for a webhost provider and their tollf ree number is a "number tree", which is painful to say the least. When i did get through, they said that a tech would have to return my call.......I'll hold my breath on that.
I would suggest not wasting anymore of your hard earned money, and leave them.

Free webhosts are good, you just need to find the right one. I have several clients who use and like Awardspace for free webhosting services. Here is a list of several, http://www.free-webhosts.com/webhosting-01.php choose any one you like, just make sure they have frontpage extensions listed in the scripting box on that page.
If you change to a free (or even a new paid) hosting provider you will need to update your name servers with your domain registrar, which will cause your site to go down for a couple of days but that is worth leaving the comany your using now.


----------



## icybrez (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi,
I hope you don't mind but I forwarded your last e-mail on to Sevaa. I just wanted them to know that I wasn't the only one that felt they should be more responsive. Low and behold, the very next day, I got a phone call! The Tech. said the same thing you did. I was getting FTP errors. (What ever that means) Did you ever get a call back from them? He completely removed my site and asked me to try publishing again and if this did not work to call him. Of course, it did not work. Where my web site once was there is now a Red Hat Enterprise Linus Test Page. I called the Tech. back two days ago, still no word from him.
I have looked at the free web sites. I can not log into Awardspace because I am on AOL. I will try one of the others. Do you know if I get a free site and I keep my domain name, will I have to use some other prefix to my www.darleneparispipkin.com?
Also, I read some information on Front Page that said one of the benifits of using FP was that after you publish originally, you can then make changes right on your web site. Do you know anything about that?
You have been so very nice and it is great to have someone really try and help me.
THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!
Darlene

04-14-04
Hi, I just published from FP to my web site and it transferred. I really think your e-mail, that I forwarded to Sevaa, got them on the stick. I still have no sound so I am now back to square one. You have gone above and beyond anything that I excepted. If you have exhausted your ideas as to what I can try next to get sound on my site, I certainly understand. We have tried a lot of stuff. I do so want Elvis singing Bridge Over Troubled Water on my web. It is my very favorite song.
Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hi, sorry for the late reply, been busy at work and haven't had a chance to go online for awhile (internet time for me anyhow!)

No problem forwarding my comments to sevaa, they needed to be brought into spec....I never received a call from them! Tsk Tsk Tsk....

I am glad your site connected finally, *but it is down today* I tried to connect for the better part of three hours whicle online with no luck.
This again proves that they are not very reliable webhost providers....
Yes Frontpage can edit server files, it only changes those files on the server that require it.

To add the music now that your conencting with frontpage, embed it into your page, then upload the page (frontpage should notice the file isn't on the server and will upload it)

----------------------------------------------
*Free hosting:*
If you sign up for a free host, you may be able to use your domain name (URL) because most offer domain name hosting. Just be sure they offer it (it will state right on their descriptions yourname.com hosting allowed)
once your URL is hosted, you will also need to re-route your Domain Name Server, this is almost always done through the company your bought or registered your URL through (not your webhost)


----------

